# The old girls... *long, sorry*



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Wanted to post pix of the old girls we had.

Sadie May, we got her from a shelter in '01. Owner turn in, unfixed and emaciated. She was 62lbs when we got her. Owner said she was a picky eater. I put her on Iams, which is what I though was the best food at the time. 










Her bottom front teeth were worn down and I believe she was used as a breeder. She was a fantastic dog and knew she found a good home. A herder.. kept an eye on the kids and followed them around. She was MY dog. attached to me, maybe because I was the one that picked her up. She was skittish and I believe was handled w/ a heavy hand which I would assume was attached to a male human. She had basic training, sit and not potty in the house. She was not aggressive in the least. She didn't like thunder or fireworks and had separation anxiety when I wasn't around. She was, the figured, about 3 when we got her. If you walked too close behind her, she'd freak and try to back up... caused a lot of tripping lol. *sigh* I miss my Sadie girl. I could feed her from a fork, so gentle. 

I decided that Sadie needed a playmate because she was pretty lazy, so we got Lady.







A 1 1/2 year old red female that we drove 2 1/2 hours for. She was also thin, but not quite as bad as Sadie. She was about 68lbs when we got her. Of course, we had to fix her, because again, breeder. Only one bout of aggression out of her, the first day we got her, Sadie wanted to get at a ball that Lady had found. Neither one of them were toy dogs, I don't think they really knew how to play w/ them. Lady got







and thumped Sadie. After that, no issues. Sadie was top dog because Lady was the LAZIEST DOG, I've EVER seen. I mean... She's the kind of dog that would lay on a pouch w/ their owner on a hot summer southern day and blink away the flies as the human rocked and sipped lemonade or ice tea. She did NOTHING after Sadie passed but watch the kids and make sure they were safe. 

She too came trained w/ basic and had no aggression. I got a pix of my friends 2 year old sitting on her like a horse. Lady was just laying there.. .not a care in the world.

My girls loved each other... 














and where one was so was the other. 

We lost Sadie in Oct of 05. She had lost a bunch of weight and finally passed w/o any Dx of what was her issue. Vet said no cancer or anything, *same vet that told me that Pepper had a back injury and it was kidney failure, but that's a different story all together and still a bit too raw!*

Lady we lost this past May due to bloat. My 3 year old found her... we still miss that lazy dog like crazy! 

So, there are my two beautiful rescue dogs. I love them and miss them. We visit their graves all the time in the back yard. RIP, girls.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Beautiful girls and I can tell how loved they were. So sad that your daughter had to find Lady.









I love the pictures of them together. 

Thank you for rescuing them and giving them a better life. 















Sadie and Lady - run free and happy over the bridge.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for that.. OMG, I'm gonna cry! I have so many pix of them laying on each other. Sometimes they were in the same position, butt to butt.. too funny~


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow, reading that brought tears to my eyes. Such beautiful girls!!! 
It's wonderful that you found each other. It sounds like they were very loved by you and your family and that they brought as much to your lives as you did to theirs.

What wonderful memories for you!!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

What beautiful girls and what great photos (send more). You can tell that they were joined at the hip!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I'll post a few more when I'm back on the main computer. Yeah, my girls had a good life once they got here. 

It's funny, I'm the one that's always bring the dogs in the house. I found Lady on Petfinder, Zeva on CL, and Sadie by a phone call... we didn't have a computer yet lol. We had a beagle for 7 mos this past summer, this is the only one we got through the hubs. Our friend gave him to us the day after we lost Lady because her new boyfriends dogs didn't like him and they were going to move in together. The kids loved him but dang, I swear he had a rotting corpse in his mouth... We think it was cancer.. he surrendered him 7 mos to the day we lost Lady, 12-19-09. His tongue had turned black and gray and they wanted to do all kinds of stuff to him that we couldn't justify because we just KNEW in our hearts that he wasn't going to make it. They said he had a back injury cause he and my son fell down the steps from an ice storm, but he had already started loosing tons of weight. Wednesday we took him to the vet because he was wobbling around and hunched over. When they opened his mouth, he screamed but they said he hurt his neck, here's some doggie advil and give us 135.00. He was 21lbs. Sat I noticed his mouth... he was 18lbs.







He was SICK SICK SICK. He was only 3 1/2 years old. 

We didn't expect to get a dog this soon, we were going to wait till Summer. None of us were ready, our hurts were hurt from loosing two dogs in such a short time, but when we... no, *I* saw Zeva's ears on CL, I just HAD to have her... *sigh* she's a great pup and I think we got another winner... that's cause she's a GSD! 

Thanks for listening to me blabber on about the furkids!

Also wanted to add... do any of you know what Lady was mixed w? Chocolate lab? Bloodhound? She wasn't a scent dog, but she has a boxy face and was bigger boned that Sadie.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

You are a wonderful human being to offer these two dogs a chance for love and happiness in their lives. It's so sad that their lives are so short compared to ours. It's very sweet that not only did they come to a good home, but they also found each other. It's a beautiful story.

The story about the beagle is so sad.









It's not babbling at all. We all share love for our pets and they are a part of our families.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your girls were beautiful and it's terrific that they got along so well. 



> Originally Posted By: FuryanGoddess Also wanted to add... do any of you know what Lady was mixed w? Chocolate lab? Bloodhound? She wasn't a scent dog, but she has a boxy face and was bigger boned that Sadie.


Just from the photos, I would say that Lady was a purebred. The soft ears can be deceiving, but she looks like a purebred GSD to me. She also looks like a twin to our 4 year old male, Ward - his picture is my avatar.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah? Oh boy, I see him now, she does look like him. What about the boxy mussel?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

lovely ladies. How precious they both were. Soulful eyes.....


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

More pix... this is pretty much all I got of them









Doin' 'da butt!

















Come on, Lady, lets play. 
Nahh, I think I just wanna lay here some more!









Hahahha, I got you now!









Hi, Mom, We weren't doing anything wrong... really!


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

It may be that Sadie has a finer more feminine face and Lady (despite her name!) has a squarer more tomboy face. Ward's a rescue also so we could never be 100% sure without DNA testing, but I am reasonably confident that he is a purebred GSD 

Since we are both in PA, they might even be related! One of our western PA adopters also has a soft-eared GSD that looks like Lady & Ward's long lost relative - she was also a neat dog, so he'd be in good company if he was related to your girl. 

I always think they are too cute for their own good with the soft ears and those warm brown love-bug eyes!

Here's another photo where you might be able to see his big ole blocky head better . . .


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

He's a sweetie! Thanks. I never knew there was such a thing as a soft eared GSD. Her fur was really soft also. She never got the real course stuff that Sadie had. So far, Zeva's soft like Lady, but she's still pretty young, not sure how that will change as she gets older


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

They are so beautiful!! What a beautiful tribute to beautiful dogs!!

Tanya


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

They are so beautiful!! What a beautiful tribute to beautiful dogs!!

Tanya


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

They looked like a wonderful pair, and wonderful to be around!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone for looking and listening about my good 'ol girls!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

What lovely dogs and what a wonderful life they finally got when they came to live with you. I'm sorry for their loss but hope you find comfort in the many memories you shared and knowing you changed their lifes.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

the slide picture is just wonderful. such beautiful girls.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I had a Lady while I was growing up, she looked just like Tramps girl a collie/cocker?x She passed at 17 yrs.
After I moved out, I got Sadie! My sister ended up with her, she was a husky/gsdx sable girl. She also lived to be 17.
Your Sadie and Lady were very lucky to have shared their lives with you.
I hope they are romping together at the bridge with my Sadie and Lady!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks, I'm sure they're up there chewing on each other happy as can be. They're even buried out in the back yard side by side. Love my girls


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers to you and your family, too....the pictures are beautiful ! and just scream happiness, contentment, and love ! You're another angel, taking in rescues--what a great life they had.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Pure love nothing more. Thank you. Wishing you the best!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a great life you gave them. I know they were happy to live the good life for the years they had with you. Every dog deserves a loving home where they are treasured and you gave the girls that.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Today is a year since we lost Lady  

RIP, old girl. I miss you! :halogsd::rip:


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Such beautiful furbabies!!! RIP


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Such pretty girls. I can see why your so proud!


----------

